# 2012 Challenge 06/52



## gstanfield (Feb 4, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week five:

Reflections

As usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you. 

Have fun!


----------



## LureheadEd (Feb 5, 2012)

*Not quite a lucky shot...*

1/2 gal. bowl, no photoshop, I'm still learning and my lighting is still wrong but this was fun...I really wanted a pic of my dog staring into the evening sunset, but this guy is a little bit better at posing...


----------



## gstanfield (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice reflection  I have a hard time taking pics through glass, just not real experienced with it.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 6, 2012)

Good one, LureheadEd!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 6, 2012)

*Redbird Reflections*

Looking good Red!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2012)

LureheadEd said:


> 1/2 gal. bowl, no photoshop, I'm still learning and my lighting is still wrong but this was fun...I really wanted a pic of my dog staring into the evening sunset, but this guy is a little bit better at posing...



Cool shot! My son has a Beta just like that!



wvdawg said:


> Looking good Red!



Great idea for the theme Dennis! I like it!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 7, 2012)

Chase and I took  the cameras along for a ride and after many shots I decided on this one of HAWK CREEK for my CHALLENGE shot


----------



## quinn (Feb 8, 2012)

Some good looking shots so far!Keep them coming.


----------



## Joker (Feb 9, 2012)

I made time to get one this week.


----------



## quinn (Feb 11, 2012)

Err...only five folks playing this week?How about some more reflections in there!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 12, 2012)

Reflections


----------

